# What are some good places to buy Pirahna's???



## yoyoboggs (Feb 4, 2003)

I was looking to buy some pirahna's and was looking for some good places on the Internet that are dependable, trustworthy and also sport reasonable prices for their fish.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Look through some of the posts here....where are you located? Try our Store locator that can be accessed using the button in the title names "stores"


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

aquascape, fishpost, sharkaquarium, all good places to buy, also you may look at some of there prices and and think holy cow those are expensive, but i'll bet you any money that in a local fish store they would be a lot more. Shipping although throws off the price but if you order a bunch of fish at once you might be in better shape.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

some order companys put reds ect under expert so they wont (sometimes)
replace 7 day arrivel fish
(a good shop (not online) is clean healthfy with energetic fish and VERY healpful staff..... i advise going to a shop not ordering but hay thats me!!!


----------

